# Suche guten Provider



## scrat007 (15 August 2004)

Da die Telekom demnächst ihre AGB ändert, und ich nicht bereit bin von der Telekom den schwarzen Peter zugeschoben zu bekommen, bloß weil die Telekom nicht in der Lage ist ihr System zu sichern, und ich auch nicht bereit bin mich einfach abschalten zu lassen bloß weil die Telekom eine Gefährdung sieht anstatt diese zu beheben, suche ich einen neuen Provider.

Welche Provider habt ihr denn so, und seit ihr zufrieden?

Folgendes sollte der Provider können und liefern:

- Flatrate, (flexiflat ginge auch)
- Routererlkaubniss (mehrere Computer an einem Anschluß)
- Eventuell TDSL 2000
- Hardware muß keine dabei sein, ist alles da
- Keine Drosselung bei Filesharing, da ich gelegentlich über Tauschbörsen Bilder und Videos laufen lasse von Veranstalltungen und Treffen meines Clubs und meines Forums.


Gibts das was?

Danke schon mal im voraus.


Grüße

Christian


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2004)

Meinem Erachten nach kommt nach der T-Com nicht viel besseres nach. Die Mitbewerber richten sich nach den Vorgaben des Marktführers. Interessant sind nur kleine, lokale Anbieter (städtisch angelehnt oder von Stromunternehmen). Aber auch die ziehen oftmals nur die Seuche nach sich.


----------



## scrat007 (15 August 2004)

Leider gibt es bei uns keine lokalen Anbieter, sonst wäre ich schon weg.


----------



## Devilfrank (15 August 2004)

1&1 Fairflat. 
Ich bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 August 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> 1&1 Fairflat.
> Ich bin zufrieden damit.



Jepp, sehe ich auch so. Geht auch prima mit 2000er-DSL und mit den neuen Verträgen hat man auch die DSL-Leitung direkt von 1&1.
Da ist man ganz umfassend eine Rosa-T-freie-Zone.

MfG
L.
(zufriedener 1&1 Flatrate User)


----------



## drboe (15 August 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> zufriedener 1&1 Flatrate User


Als ich Ende 2001 nach einer DSL-Flatrate suchte, - da war ich schon längere Zeit 1&1 Kunde, - hat 1&1 die AGB kurzfristig so geändert, das von "flat" keine Rede mehr sein konnte. Das galt auch für Bestandskunden. Das hat mich dann davon abgehalten, bei denen auf einen DSL-Tarif zu wechseln. Man weiß ja nie, wie lange die Konditionen gelten. Im Grunde ist das bei anderen Anbietern leider nicht viel anders, auch T-DSL wird für ISDN-Nutzer zum zweiten Mal deutlich teurer, aber bei 1&1 ist mir das seinerzeit so sauer aufgestossen, dass ich bei denen sicher nicht abschliessen werde.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 August 2004)

Derzeit steht bei 1&1 das Poweruser-Limit bei 20Gig, das ist 'ne menge Holz. Ich finde damit kann man bequem leben.
Wenn die mal wieder die AGB anpassen, dann hat man immer das recht auf eine außerordentliche fristlose Kündigung.
Über sowas mache ich mir aber erst Gedanken, wenn die AGB mal wirklich ätzend werden.

MfG
L.


----------



## drboe (15 August 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit steht bei 1&1 das Poweruser-Limit bei 20Gig, das ist 'ne menge Holz. Ich finde damit kann man bequem leben.
> .


Ich weiß. Ich komme da sicher nicht heran. Aber die Methode ist mir damals sauer aufgestossen. Ich schätze eine gewisse Konstanz bzw. Verläßlichkeit (findet man leider in dem Markt fast nicht) und bin auch nicht ständig auf der Suche nach einem günstigeren Provider. Sonst wäre ich u. U. längst bei Callisa/Callando (nutzt Mediaways) gelandet, weil die Flatrate da nur 19,99 Euronen kostet und die Verfügbarkeit sehr gut sein soll. Netmeeting-Gespräche mit Freunden, die da Kunde sind, bieten jedenfalls nahezu ISDN-Qualität. Ob das bei Tiscali auch so ist, wo man sogar ab 15,90 Eur surfen kann, weiß ich nicht. Aber die velangen nur die Hälfte von dem, was man 1&1 bzw. T-Online hinblättern muss. Ich vermute, dass das nicht kostendeckend oder der Service unter aller Sau ist.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> 1&1.
> Da ist man ganz umfassend eine Rosa-T-freie-Zone.


1&1 nutz aber (vollständig) die Ressourcen der Telekom. Zumindet bei der Qualität gibt es somit keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Counselor (15 August 2004)

@Reducal

du sagst es. Bei 1 & 1 geht es halt auch nicht ohne den Rosa Riesen. Faire Tarifinformationen gibt es bei Teltarif und bei Blitztarif

http://www.teltarif.de/i/privatdsl.html
http://www.blitztarif.de/ibc/dsl-flats.html


----------



## Qoppa (16 August 2004)

Vom T** kommt man (außer lokalen Anbietern) wohl nur weg, wenn man ganz zu Arcor wechselt. Im Augenblick hat Arcor (bis 30.9.) ein günstiges DSL-Angebot, das für mich sehr verlockend ist ....


----------



## Dino (16 August 2004)

Na gut, gebe ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu!

Versatel hat da ein Angebot im Programm, das man einmal näher betrachten sollte. Soweit ich weiß, ist es in SH, NRW und BW sowie in einigen Großstädten erhältlich.

Für 49 €/Monat erhält man einen *2-Mb*-DSL-Anschluss mit (echter) Flatrate und einen ISDN-Anschluss. Besonders interessant für Leute, die relativ wenig telefonieren oder aber bis dato die Standard-Telekom-Gebühren gewohnt sind, denn an Letztgenannten orientieren sich die Telefongebühren. Allerdings sind in den 49 € auch noch 20 € Gesprächsguthaben enthalten. Und Modem und Splitter gibt es dauerhaft kostenlos, wenngleich auch nur geliehen. Aber das ist - wie ich meine - eher ein Vorteil, wenn ein Gerät mal abrauchen sollte.

Nach meiner Erfahrung mit Komtel in SH (inzwischen Versatel-Nord) ist das absolut schmerzfrei und es gibt keine Beschränkungen.


----------

